# My Site



## Jane948 (Feb 4, 2007)

I finally updated my site, I'm really happy with the layout but I haven't put anything new up yet. Please check it out 

 Artistic Shadow​


----------



## Renair (Feb 4, 2007)

Its really good.  I especially like the shot in Landscape on the right, with the pathway through the trees with the red... really nice.  I would be proud of such a shot.


----------



## Jane948 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks, i am but the thing is it was one of my very FIRST shots and I haven't been able to take anything AS good since


----------

